# Wish me Luck? am the MUA for Rocky Horror Live tonight (1,200 seats, eee!) and am r/o



## photogeek (Feb 7, 2009)

prepared but still nervous.


I mean, I've done this show like 20+ times before (about 1/2 the time I was the designer and only MUA, during our run in October I was the designer and am still until I give up my seat, ha.) but I still always get nervous.
this is a one night only charity gig and we're in the best theater in town (savannah, ga) and I'm like 110% prepared but still have butterflies.
wish me luck?
meg

ps- I thought you ladies would get a kick out of this:
my "palette" during the run in october (by MU and by character) and I was in a hurry that night because a few actors were late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I'm not usually this messy, I swear!

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=600


----------



## photogeek (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry the first picture didn't show up!  I gotta run..here's the link:
http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=600

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...=w&maxSize=600

sorry about that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  love you guys!


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 7, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!!!
Everything's going to be great, keep us posted on how it goes!!!
xxx


----------



## pianohno (Feb 14, 2009)

Good luck sweetie ! You'll be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rocky Horror is my all time favourite! XO


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 14, 2009)

Man, If I wasn't sick, I'd be in Savannah tonight,I'd have loved to come by! I'm still a rocky Horror Live virgin 



good luck! Keep me posted on the future dates!


----------

